# Surprise! Polly just kidded twins!



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Three grunts heard from the goat cam and plop, there he was! Made it to the barn in seconds to scoop him up and dry him off. Petunia and her quads are in the kidding stall, so - today, we just built a bigger warming box out in the main loafing area so the whole barn is now a maturnity ward! Twenty minutes later Polly had a little doeling. No pics b/c my batteries went dead early today snapping pics of the quads. 

The buckling is almost soild black, a little white on his head and one side. He was walking and wanting to nurse within minutes, he's better than 4.5 pounds. The doeling is buckskin and is almost as big as her brother. 

Whew! A whirlwind couple of days! :crazy:

Polly and kids are resting comfortably now, and we are too! Will post some photos tomorrow. 

:kidblue::kidred:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! That is great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Polly!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

How exciting! Yay! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Here are the photos Rhonda sent me of Polly's twins. They're so adorable!!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

How darling!! Congrats!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting my pics again Tina!

The Black on is the buckling, we named him Domino and the buckskin is the doeling who we are calling Athena. They look huge next to the quads, but they love playing together, romping around and butting eachother! Polly is a bit of a protective mother and doesn't want her kids mixing with Petunia's brood, but they ignore her and continue playing, until she snorts at them, then they run back to her! It's really very cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that everyone is doing well. They are so cute. Congrats! :fireworks:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! They are both adorable, but I have to say that that doeling is PRECIOUS! Love love love her coloring!!!  Congratulations again!! So what is your buck/doe ratio now?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww congrats!!! And thanks for sharing , I have a long wait til my February babies arrive so this is great for my baby fix! hehe.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Love the buckskin doeling!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That little doeling is beyond ADORABLE! <3


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , they are gorgeous !! 
I love their markings


----------



## TinCanTumblinas (Nov 12, 2012)

They are both so adorable!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!! Gorgeous babies..


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! So Cute! Big Congrats! Will you keep them both?


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mandara Farm said:


> Aww! So Cute! Big Congrats! Will you keep them both?


Will definately sell the doeling, and most likely the buckling. I have 2 doelings and a buckling from my first kidding that I will retain. One doe from that kidding will be sold as well. You can see pics of them under my thread "Petunia had Quads, OMG".

They come from Buttinheads and Helmstead Minis lines, good looking udders and blue-eyed sire.

They are all gorgeous! Parting with them will be difficult, but hoping I can find them good herds to become part of.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not looking !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! Finally a flashy doeling! Usually it's the buckling that's flashy :laugh: And of course this time you wanted to keep the buckling.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Im not looking !


Yep, just keep telling yourself that! LOL! You can't help it! :slapfloor:


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Wow! Finally a flashy doeling! Usually it's the buckling that's flashy :laugh: And of course this time you wanted to keep the buckling.


Got a Buckskin buckling from Petunia's quads - "Alphie" has blue eyes. We are keeping him! I would so keep Polly's Buckling, "Domino" if I could, but DH made me choose. We only need 2 bucks in our herd right now. He's a fine looking boy, fur soft as silk, moonspots on both sides and a tuft of white on his tail. He'll make a wonderful herdshire someday. He has brown eyes, but his dad has blue eyes.


----------

